# Random rep room pics



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

I've spent all day moving my room/rep room around an sorting things out and just took some random pics of my room, setups and my new additions.
First of all my whole reptile side of my room.
















fantasy pacman setup








chille rose setup








millipede setup, got oak leaves coming for them from dartfrog soon and also ordered that carpet like moss








red legged millipede








young burmese millipede








USA grey tree frogs setup
















butterfly agamas








mexican rosy boa baby








brooks king snake setup








MBK








and the male from my new pair of albino coastal rosy boas, yes i bought them lol


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

Looks great really miss mine!


----------



## Tyrone (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice setup, I like the MBK it cracking


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

thanks i spend a life time tidying the place.


would you believe that mbk is an 08, he eats like a pig and isnt skinny but barely grows!


----------



## BeckyL (Nov 12, 2008)

Looks really good! :2thumb:


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

Looks great to me :2thumb:

Although you have a TV in your 'rep room', are you sure it's not your living room overtaken with reptiles?? : victory:

I really like the MBK, and those millipedes look cool. Also it's VERY clean, not a single piece of Aspen on the floor. Well done. I remember when I used Aspen it was always hard to keep the place tidy. 


:no1::no1::no1:


----------



## HerperShort (Nov 20, 2009)

man u got some red legged millies i have been looking every where for sum. how much did they cost and where did u get them from

some nice setups and an awesome herp room:2thumb:


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

Thats awesome Donna where do you sleep??


----------

